# Hilfe: Java Würfelspiel programmieren



## luc4jr0 (13. Jun 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Zu meiner Person: Momentan in einer Ausbildung zum Informatiker EFZ Richtung Systemtechniker.
Wir müssen in der Schule im ersten Lehrjahr (in dem ich mich gerade befinde) ein Würfelspiel in Eclipse programmieren. Bin leider in Java die totale Niete..

Könnte mir einer helfen? Ich müsste es am Donnerstag abgeben. Wäre sehr dankbar

Aufgabe


Die Böse Eins für zwei Spieler programmieren.

Jeder Spieler darf max. fünfmal würfeln. Die Augenzahlen aus den einzelnen Würfen werden addiert. Wirft man jedoch eine Eins, werden die Augen der jeweiligen Runde ungültig. Wer als erster 100 Punkte hat, geht als Sieger hervor.


Zusätzlich : 

Erstellen sie ein Klassendiagramm (UML) über alle Klassen ihres Projekts.


----

Wäre um jede Hilfe oder Zeile Programmcode dankbar

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jun 2016)

Moin,

erstens ist das KEIN Java-Abfängerthema !!
Poste das ganze mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/

Zudem: mal sieht Deine Aufgabe nicht !!
Was hast Du versucht anzuhängen? Text? Bild? Code?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Viktim (22. Jun 2016)

Hast du denn schon einen Anfang oder ist dein Ziel das dir das jemand hier schreibt?


----------



## Cromewell (22. Jun 2016)

Viktim hat gesagt.:


> Hast du denn schon einen Anfang oder ist dein Ziel das dir das jemand hier schreibt?


Ich glaube das Thema hat sich gegessen. Das Thema war ja hier öfters.


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Jun 2016)

Das war doch hier schon. Was ist mit diesem Thema und/oder unseren Beiträgen in diesem Thema passiert/geschehen???

Das Würfelspiel hab ich zufällig noch im Speicher...


----------



## Jardcore (24. Jun 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Das war doch hier schon. Was ist mit diesem Thema und/oder unseren Beiträgen in diesem Thema passiert/geschehen???


Ich schätze gelöscht, da es hier um Hausaufgaben geht und wir nicht die Hausaufgaben anderer machen dürfen


----------



## Joose (24. Jun 2016)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> .... wir nicht die Hausaufgaben anderer machen dürfen


Naja verbieten wird es dir keiner 
Nur ich sehe keinen Sinn dahinter für jemanden anderen die HÜ zu machen. Lieber schupse ich nur in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Xyz1 (26. Jun 2016)

Hier mal ein Permalink:

http://www.java-forum.org/thema/java-programm-fuer-schule.173450/#post-1093864

Weiteres würde bedeuten, ich schriebe dir eine Komplettlösung.


----------

